
Ask HS: Why are game updates so large? - ASVBPREAUBV
I&#x27;m an casual player. Every time I want to play I have to download 55GB. The game does not change from my perspective. What is in those downloads?
======
sushshshsh
Most likely an absurd amount of high resolution audio/video files, 3D models,
and textures. Most of the work that occurs in games these days is based on art
rather than programming and has evolved to whatever "normal SSD" can be
expected to hold

~~~
kohanz
Sure, but if I'm thinking along the same lines as the OP, is all of the
content truly new or different? Or is there a lot of redundant data in those
updates?

~~~
sushshshsh
Ohhhh yeah it's possible they're extremely lazy and just pushing the entire
new build to you and not the "diff".

If the game is 55GB, and the update is 55GB, and the game remains 55GB after
the update.... ^.^

But if it's a 600GB game? Well then dunno. But I don't think any game has
reached there yet... CoD is getting closer though

